# [SOLVED] BFME2 won't go past splash screen



## Ttwotone (Jan 30, 2006)

Power Supply - Antec EarthWatts EA650 650W Continuous Power ATX12V Ver.2.2 / EPS12V version 2.91 SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC

HD - SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5"

Mobo - MSI NF750-G55 AM3 NVIDIA nForce 750a SLI HDMI ATX AMD
System:

CPU - AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor

Video Card - GIGABYTE GV-N250ZL-1GI GeForce GTS 250 1GB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support

Sound Card - Creative Sound Blaster X-fi Surround 5.1

RAM - G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ

OS - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

DVD - Sony Optiarc Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA DVD/CD Rewritable Drive

Updated all drivers. Uninstalled and reinstalled game and patched game. Restarted PC. Direct X 11. Game goes to 2nd splash screen for a minute or so and then I get a message "The Battle for Middle Earth 2 has stopped working. A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available."

Windows compatability page says game should work. I've seen others say they are playing it on Win 7-64bit. I've tried the compatability options for XP and Vista, but get same result. Any suggestions? My other games seem fine so far. This is the only one with problems.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: BFME2 won't go past splash screen*

Hi Ttwotone,

What resolution are you running the game in?
It seems the game has a problem on Win7 when trying to run the game and your desktop is set to a large resolution like 1920x1080, the game will crash back to the desktop upon loading.


----------



## Ttwotone (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: BFME2 won't go past splash screen*

Hi, I've tried different resolutions, but right now I'm at the native 1280 x 1024. Can't get it to work on any resolution. Basically I started at 800 x 600 and worked my way up. I changed some of the 3D settings, too, with no luck.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: BFME2 won't go past splash screen*

Go to the games Options.ini file located (C:\Documents and Settings\[User Account]\AppData\My Battle For Middle Earth II) and edit the following lines to look like below.


```
AudioLOD = High
HasSeenLogoMovies = yes
IdealStaticGameLOD = High
Resolution = 1024 768
StaticGameLOD = High
TimesInGame = 5
```
Then try launching the game.


----------



## Ttwotone (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: BFME2 won't go past splash screen*

Thank you very much. I had to create the .ini file, but it solved the issue. Great to have this game working!


----------

